# Short Stories



## NoWorries (Jul 13, 2004)

I live for short stories, and am always looking for a great short story that could alter your life:

The best:
Deportation at Breakfast - Larry Fondation (Common Criminals)

Runners Up:
What We Wanted to Do - Ron Carlson (At the Hotel Eden)
The Fog Horn - Ray Bradbury (Dinosaur Tales)

Honorable Mentions:
The Short Happy Life of Francis Macomber - Ernest Hemingway (The Snows of Kilimanjaro)
A Good Man is Hard to Find - Flannery O'Connor (A Good Man is Hard to Find)
The Governor's Ball - Ron Carlson (News of the World)

I recommend you stop by your local book store and check out each of these, even if you just read it in their coffee shop.  Each book (in parenthesis) contains dozens of good stories as well.  Ron Carlsons new book, "A Kind of Flying" is the one I recommend you buy the most though, if you like Short Stories.

Any Recomendations?


----------



## Lews (Jul 13, 2004)

O.Henry has some great short stories, but you've probably read them already.


----------



## ivan (Jul 14, 2004)

I also love short stories and I recommend you read short stories by:

E.A.Poe, E.Hemingway, J.D.Sallinger, L.Borges, Jaroslav Hasek, H. de Balzac.


----------



## ivan (Jul 14, 2004)

Almost forgot:

J.Joyce, O.Wilde.


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I picked up an O. Henry book today, in the most unlikely of places, in the check-out lane of a convenience store!  I'm going to read it as soon as I'm finished with my current book.  

I've never been able to read James Joyce, I have Dubliners...but I've read three stories out of it, and started a few others, and I don't see the points to his story.  They're too deep to be interesting, and I want it to be interesting first and foremost.  Any stories in particular that you suggest?

I love Oscar Wilde.   The Picture of Dorian Gray is one of my favorite books ever(except Chapter 11, which I will never read, even though I love hedonism and hold it very close to my heart).  You should have seen me trying to explain who Dorian Gray was to my female friend when we watched "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen"(What a dumb movie).  She just couldn't understand why he was important and why he was in the movie, but then again, I couldn't figure out why he was in the movie either!

Poe's poems are awesome, but I've never thought much for his stories.  The ideas are awesome, but the writing just isn't there.   I bet that'd be a pretty good challenge, to rewrite one of them in modern form!!!  Might be worth a thought.   Too blasphemous?

Hemingway is my hero in life, I used to think I wanted to be Jimmy Buffett when I grew up, now I think it's him.  I've read just about everything ever published and hope to read it again soon!

I'll look into the others!  I didn't know Salinger ever had any success besides the Catcher in the Rye and was dissapointed by that.

Cheers!


----------



## writenow30 (May 30, 2006)

*Raymond Carver*

I am currently reading Raymond Carver's wonderful short story collection, _Where I'm Calling From.  _Kind of a greatest hits compilation spanning his entire career.  Some of these stories are devastating.  Highly reccomended.


----------



## strangedaze (May 31, 2006)

jd salinger = <3.

craig davidson's collection, Rust and Bone, was a doozy. same with thom jones' Pugilist at Rest (sp, maybe).


----------



## Pawn (May 31, 2006)

writenow30 said:
			
		

> I am currently reading Raymond Carver's wonderful short story collection, _Where I'm Calling From.  _Kind of a greatest hits compilation spanning his entire career.  Some of these stories are devastating.  Highly reccomended.



One of my top five authors. I'd consider quite a few of his shorts literally perfect. Never a word wasted.


----------



## cabbageguy (Jun 3, 2006)

ivan said:
			
		

> I also love short stories and I recommend you read short stories by:
> 
> E.A.Poe, E.Hemingway, J.D.Sallinger, L.Borges, Jaroslav Hasek, H. de Balzac.



Jorge Luis Borges? I loved his short stories. They are REALLY short, but they make you think.

Chekhov is also a good one.


----------



## Wilderness (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree on Raymond Carver. I'm studying his short story collection 'Will You Please be Quiet, Please?' in my literature class. Brilliant. Deep. Profound. Incredible. 

Highly Recommonded. 

Lani


----------



## ProudestMonkey (Jun 3, 2006)

_Smoke and Mirrors_ by Neil Gaiman


----------

